# Looking for a Dog Walker in Helston, Cornwall



## Jessica101 (Mar 14, 2013)

I recently got a job down here in Cornwall and was heart broken when I had to leave my 5 year old spaniel back home. I love her to pieces and do a lot of agility, dancing to music and scent training with her. I'm at work during the day 5 days a week and knew I couldn't leave her that long until a friend suggested getting a walker. So I'm looking for someone to come 5 days a week, sometime between 11-2 to spend 30 mins to an hour walking or playing with her. She's currently living with my parents but it would be amazing to have her down here and continue with her training. 
Thanks!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Dog Walking in Helston | Dog Walkers in Helston at PetsLocally UK

There's also doggy day care


----------

